# What Is The Procedure For Getting House Job In Agha Khan Hospital?



## Fatima.786 (Jun 3, 2016)

kindly help me regarding house job in agha khan i m final yaera student of medical from humdard university please guide how to get house job in agha khan hospital.


----------

